# How much weight can an aquarium bottom glass take?



## afr..cichlids

Was going to add rocks to my 150gal, but its weight is very heavy, can the tank bottom hold the weight? Or should I use a lighter type of rock like say lava rock? The rock I am using is I believe granite...


----------



## J.B.

If you have not changed your tank from the manufacturers specs, it will hold more weight than you would ever *reasonably* put into it. Just make sure you stack it securely so it won't fall over if your fish excavate around it. One thing you can do to help mitigate any accidents is to put the plastic light-diffusing grid beneath your substrate to avoid any rocks making direct contact with the bottom glass.

I've a 125-gal with 200-lbs of sand and close to 200-lbs of rocks...no problem.


----------



## fmueller

The bottom of the tank can hold the weight of more rocks than you can physically fit in there.

Watch this video if you don't believe me:


----------



## Toby_H

If you have not changed your tank from the manufacturers specs, it will hold more weight than you would ever *unreasonably* put into it... 

A few years back there was a video/pics passed around here (and elsewhere) that showed a 10 gal with about 100 lbs of flat rocks staqcked carefully in it... then the dude stood on top of them... it was clearly displayed that the tank was supported by the rim as it would be in practical use and not supported by the glass beneath the tank (which would void the 'test').

There was another set of pics with a long commentary where someone carefully filled a standard tank (I forget the exact size, 20~55 gal range) with steel balls... then applied additional weight no top of that.

It is a good idea to take steps to stabilize stacked rock though because as JB suggested, the sudden impact of a falling rock could crack glass. Although I've dropped some fairly heavy slate that "cut through" the water and slammed very hard into bare glass... the slate chipped but the glass was fine...


----------



## Toby_H

fmueller said:


> The bottom of the tank can hold the weight of more rocks than you can physically fit in there.
> 
> Watch this video if you don't believe me:


I call foul! you posted that while I was typing 

But that is one of the videos I was talking about....


----------



## LSBoost

Toby_H said:


> fmueller said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom of the tank can hold the weight of more rocks than you can physically fit in there.
> 
> Watch this video if you don't believe me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call foul! you posted that while I was typing
> 
> But that is one of the videos I was talking about....
Click to expand...

You got owned!


----------



## afr..cichlids

I feel much better adding the rocks now to my tank. Appreciate it, I believe that I have close to 150-200 lbs worth or rocks now, and intend to add more, later.


----------



## css virginia

fmueller said:


> The bottom of the tank can hold the weight of more rocks than you can physically fit in there.
> 
> Watch this video if you don't believe me:


** Good Video! **


----------



## fmueller

[quote="css virginia"** Good Video! **[/quote]

Watching it made me feel better about putting a rock background in my 240G :wink:


















_That's one ton of rocks on the pallet, but I used 'only' about 1/3 of them._ 8)


----------



## LSBoost

Nice rock background! How are you going to move the aquarium if you need to move it.


----------



## grommeckdr

LSBoost said:


> Nice rock background! How are you going to move the aquarium if you need to move it.


My guess is that's is a permanent fixture.... :wink:


----------



## fmueller

LSBoost said:


> Nice rock background! How are you going to move the aquarium if you need to move it.


My wife asked the same question and I told her there are three options if we ever move:

1. Sell the tank for $200,000 with a free house included.

2. Find a moving company that is stupid enough to take on an impossible job and has good insurance.

3. Buy a sledge hammer.

Frank :lol:


----------



## LSBoost

Sell the tank for $200,000 with a free house. I like that option. Can't wait to see that on craiglist. :thumb:


----------

